# Του Κέντρου τα παθήματα



## nickel (Aug 26, 2017)

Εύστοχη η περιγραφή από τον Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη της δυσκολίας να βρει κανείς ένα στίγμα, έστω και χοντρικό, του Κέντρου (ή της Κεντροαριστεράς):

[...] Η Κεντροαριστερά, λένε, ξέρει τουλάχιστον τι ψάχνει.

Ψάχνει μια αντιδεξιά ρητορική που δεν θα είναι λαϊκίστικη· και ταυτόχρονα μια αντιλαϊκίστικη ρητορική που δεν θα ακούγεται δεξιά. Ψάχνει μια αντινεοφιλελεύθερη πρόταση που δεν θα ταυτίζεται με την κρατικιστική πασοκική παράδοση· και ταυτόχρονα, μια αντικρατικιστική πρόταση που δεν θα κινδυνεύει να κατηγορηθεί ως νεοφιλελεύθερη. Ψάχνει ένα σχήμα που θα είναι τόσο ΠΑΣΟΚ, ώστε να μην αποξενώσει τους παλιούς· και τόσο μεταπασόκ, ώστε να μην αποθαρρύνει τους νέους.

Ψάχνει προπαντός μια στρατηγική συνεργασιών που δεν θα υπονομεύει την αυτονομία της· αλλά και μια αυτονομία που δεν θα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι αποκλείει τις συνεργασίες.

Η ατζέντα αυτή –ένας ορμαθός από παράδοξα που δύσκολα διαβάζεται χωρίς δραμαμίνες– αποδεικνύει ότι το μόνο που έχει βρει η Κεντροαριστερά είναι τι δεν ψάχνει. Αργά ή γρήγορα, όμως, με αυτά τα παράδοξα θα έρθουν αντιμέτωποι οι υποψήφιοι. [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/923994/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/giannhs-ragkoyshs-dramamines​
Ίσως, όταν δεν έχεις συγκεκριμένες εφικτές προτάσεις και ιδέες, ψάχνεις για ταμπέλες. (Άλλοι βολεύονται με ανέφικτες προτάσεις και ιδέες.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2017)

Από τα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα που διάβασα αυτόν τον καιρό για τις διαδικασίες στο κέντρο:


Ματσαγγάνης Μάνος  

*Σε τι χρησιμεύει η Κεντροαριστερά;*
Το Βήμα, 12/11/2017


Φαίνεται τελευταία να πληθαίνουν όσοι ισχυρίζονται ότι η Κεντροαριστερά δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης. Σε δύο κατηγορίες ανήκουν οι περισσότεροι. Οι μεν θεωρούν ότι η «μετριοπαθής» και «ευρωπαϊκή» στροφή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα καλύψει τον χώρο αυτόν. Οι δε ανησυχούν ότι η ανάκαμψη της Κεντροαριστεράς θα καθυστερούσε ή θα δυσκόλευε τον μείζονα στόχο της απαλλαγής από τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση.

Νομίζω ότι και οι μεν και οι δε κάνουν λάθος. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μόνο τριτοκοσμικού τύπου Κεντροαριστερά μπορεί να γίνει, και για να συμβεί αυτό πρέπει η χώρα να συνεχίσει να απομακρύνεται από τις δυτικοευρωπαϊκές νόρμες, μοιάζοντας όλο και περισσότερο με τις «ανελεύθερες δημοκρατίες» τύπου Ουγγαρίας ή Τουρκίας. Οσο για τη ΝΔ, το ερώτημα δεν είναι αν μπορεί να μας απαλλάξει από τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση, αλλά από τις παθογένειες που την έφεραν στην εξουσία.

Και όμως, δεν αποκλείεται οι εξελίξεις να τους δικαιώσουν. Εάν από τις κάλπες για την εκλογή ηγέτη του νέου φορέα προκύψει η απλή αναπαραγωγή ή αναπαλαίωση ενός «μικρού ΠαΣοΚ» που μνησικακεί για τη συρρίκνωσή του χωρίς να έχει διδαχθεί πολλά από αυτήν, η οριστική έκλειψή του θα είναι θέμα χρόνου.

Ολα αυτά λίγο θα ενδιέφεραν όσους πολίτες δεν εμπλέκονται οι ίδιοι στην πολιτική, εάν δεν ήταν τόσο στενά συνυφασμένα με τα πιο κρίσιμα ερωτήματα για το μέλλον της χώρας. Πώς θα είναι τα σχολεία και οι σχολές όπου σπουδάζουν τα παιδιά μας. Εάν θα βρουν δουλειά όταν τελειώσουν, σε τι είδους επιχειρήσεις, με τι αμοιβές. Πόσο αξιοπρεπή θα είναι τα νοσοκομεία, πόσο αξιόπιστες οι συγκοινωνίες, πόσο εξυπηρετικές οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. 

Πόσο ήρεμη και ασφαλής θα είναι η καθημερινότητά μας. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, για να ανακτήσει την εμπιστοσύνη των πολιτών η πολιτική τάξη της χώρας θα πρέπει να δώσει απαντήσεις σε τέτοια ερωτήματα. Με έργα, όχι με λόγια - αν και η αρχή των έργων είναι πάντοτε τα λόγια, αρκεί να είναι πειστικά.

Εάν σε κάτι συμφωνούν οι οικονομολόγοι είναι ότι ούτε οι φυσικοί πόροι, ούτε η ένδοξη ιστορία, ούτε οι διεθνείς συμμαχίες αρκούν για να εγγυηθούν την ευημερία μιας χώρας. Μεσοπρόθεσμα, το βιοτικό επίπεδο εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από την παραγωγικότητα της οικονομίας.

Τι σημαίνει αυτό πρακτικά; Κατ' αρχάς, ότι η επάνοδος στη μοντέλο της φτηνής ανάπτυξης δεν είναι λύση. Τόσο επειδή ο παροξυσμός του (ιδίως την περίοδο 2004-2009) μας οδήγησε στην κρίση. Οσο και επειδή η επανεμφάνισή του τα τελευταία χρόνια εξηγεί γιατί η ανάκαμψη της παραγωγής είναι τόσο αναιμική, η πτώση της ανεργίας τόσο αργή, οι νέες θέσεις εργασίες τόσο κακοπληρωμένες. Η ελληνική οικονομία φαίνεται να επιστρέφει σε ένα παραγωγικό πρότυπο χαμηλής τεχνολογίας, χαμηλής ειδίκευσης, και κατά συνέπεια χαμηλών αμοιβών. (Οχι χωρίς επιτυχίες: η ποιότητα, π.χ., των εστιατορίων έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ σε όλη τη χώρα. Και όχι χωρίς εξαιρέσεις - αν και ο διωγμός καινοτόμων επιχειρήσεων όπως, π.χ., η Beat επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα που θέλει το κράτος να συντάσσεται με τους εκπροσώπους των πιο παρωχημένων επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων - σε αυτή την περίπτωση, των ταξιτζήδων - αρκεί να φέρνουν ψήφους.)

Ούτε αρκεί η μείωση των μισθών για να γίνει ανταγωνιστική η ελληνική οικονομία. Οχι μόνο επειδή εξακολουθεί να είναι πανάκριβο το κόστος των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, του δανεισμού, της ενέργειας. Αλλά επειδή το πόσο ελκυστικό για τον καταναλωτή είναι ένα προϊόν εξαρτάται από τη σχέση τιμής-ποιότητας. Συνεπώς, για να εξάγουν περισσότερο οι ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις δεν αρκεί να πουλάνε φτηνά (εξάλλου πάντοτε θα υπάρχει κάποιος που πουλά φτηνότερα): θα πρέπει να πουλάνε προϊόντα υψηλής ποιότητας, σε σχέση πάντοτε με το κόστος. Και εάν αρκετές ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις δεν καταφέρουν να εξάγουν αρκετά, το μέλλον όλων μας είναι προδιαγεγραμμένο: θα ζούμε σε μια χώρα αποκομμένη από τις «αλυσίδες αξίας», στο περιθώριο της διεθνούς οικονομίας, ολοένα φτωχότερη.

Κάπου εδώ η μάλλον ανιαρή για πολλούς συζήτηση περί παραγωγικότητας συνδέεται με το θέμα μας, που είναι η χρησιμότητα (ή μη) της Κεντροαριστεράς. Η ζωτικής σημασίας αναβάθμιση της ελληνικής οικονομίας απαιτεί σημαντικές επενδύσεις στις υποδομές και ιδίως στο ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο, δηλαδή στις δεξιότητες των μελλοντικών εργαζομένων (και επιχειρηματιών). Απαιτεί αλλαγή παραδείγματος στην παιδεία - από τους βρεφονηπιακούς σταθμούς μέχρι τα ερευνητικά κέντρα, περνώντας από την τεχνική εκπαίδευση και την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση. 

Απαιτεί κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες υψηλής ποιότητας και προσβάσιμες από όλους, επειδή αυτό υπαγορεύει όχι μόνο μια πολιτισμένη κοινωνία αλλά και μια δυναμική οικονομία. Απαιτεί κρατικούς θεσμούς που να διευκολύνουν την υγιή επιχειρηματικότητα αντί να τη δυσκολεύουν. Απαιτεί συνδικάτα που να προστατεύουν τους εργαζομένους χωρίς να υποσκάπτουν τις προοπτικές των επιχειρήσεων που τους απασχολούν.

Τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί «αυθόρμητα». Δεν θα τα φέρουν μόνες τους οι δυνάμεις της αγοράς. Ούτε η μείωση του φορολογικού βάρους (όσο αναγκαία και εάν είναι μια διόρθωση). Η ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας περνά από τον εκσυγχρονισμό του κράτους.

Αυτός είναι ο ιστορικός ρόλος της Κεντροαριστεράς. Πάντοτε ήταν. Καμιά άλλη πολιτική παράταξη δεν μπορεί να την υποκαταστήσει σε αυτό. Μπορεί βέβαια να αποτύχει η ίδια. Σύντομα θα ξέρουμε.
_
Ο κ. Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης κατέχει τη διεθνή έδρα Δημόσιας Οικονομικής στο Πολυτεχνείο του Μιλάνου._​


----------

